# How does [your] id block affect [your] life?



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Interesting. I'd love to know more about you and compare you to the person I know. Of course I can't possibly know about you what I do about him, but I'd still like to see if there are any rough similarities.


I could PM you the typing thread in question, if you'd like.



> But Te is their tertiary, right?
> 
> I really don't get Socionics.


In EIE and ESE, Te is a conscious but weak and unvalued function; it's something they might want to and try to improve (since they're very aware that they suck at it) but will never be particularly good at.


----------



## sinigang (May 5, 2012)

@_fourtines_

The functions are ordered differently in socionics

Socionics(Left)/MBTI(Right)
1 Leading/Dominant (1st)
2 Creative/Auxiliary (2nd)
3 Role
4 Vulnerable
5 Suggestive/Inferior (4th)
6 Mobilizing/Tertiary (3rd)
7 Ignored
8 Demonstrative

So Socionics 3rd function is not the same as MBTI Tertiary. No worries, the order usually confuses people who have known MBTI for a while.


Some things to note about them:
1 to 4 are conscious functions
5 to 8 are subconscious functions

1,2,7,8 are strong functions (1 and 8 are strongest)
3,4,5,6 are weak functions (4 and 5 are weakest)

*1,2,6,5 are valued functions (AKA how you read it in MBTI)*
3,4,7,8 are unvalued functions


----------



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

My Id block of (Te-ignoring,Ni-demonstrative) has a very subtle effect in my life. If I'm not consciously focusing on it, the use of Te and Ni fly completely under my radar. Often times it is not until I reflect on the situation afterwards before I understand the likely positive outcomes of using my Id block functions. My use of Te is definitely overlooked, I don't value having the facts and practical applications unless it is of relevance to whatever I'm focusing on at the moment. My use of logic seems to be almost purely subjective and I always seem to have a difficult time explaining my use of logic to other people. Oddly enough this rarely bothers me because I have quickly moved on to a new area of study to be explored. While I do have an active imagination most of my effort goes toward the posibilities, ideas and theories in the present. The occasional moments when I am able to envison how these possibilites can manifest over a period of time, it is a very welcoming feeling as I kind of accept it as an "your on the right track, keep doing what your doing" sort of thing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Slimblue said:


> My Id block of (Te-ignoring,Ni-demonstrative) has a very subtle effect in my life. If I'm not consciously focusing on it, the use of Te and Ni fly completely under my radar. Often times it is not until I reflect on the situation afterwards before I understand the likely positive outcomes of using my Id block functions. My use of Te is definitely overlooked, I don't value having the facts and practical applications unless it is of relevance to whatever I'm focusing on at the moment. My use of logic seems to be almost purely subjective and I always seem to have a difficult time explaining my use of logic to other people. Oddly enough this rarely bothers me because I have quickly moved on to a new area of study to be explored. While I do have an active imagination most of my effort goes toward the posibilities, ideas and theories in the present. The occasional moments when I am able to envison how these possibilites can manifest over a period of time, it is a very welcoming feeling as I kind of accept it as an "your on the right track, keep doing what your doing" sort of thing.


Do you also feel that Te is like this weird mystery function you can't understand? That it flies so much under your radar that you actually have a hard time noticing it until it rams you in the face and it makes you kind of annoyed? Because that's how I mostly feel about Fe.

I could do all the stuff Fe types do in the way they do it and I will do if necessary, but why should I if I can just Fi and achieve the same result?


----------



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

LeaT said:


> Do you also feel that Te is like this weird mystery function you can't understand? That it flies so much under your radar that you actually have a hard time noticing it until it rams you in the face and it makes you kind of annoyed? Because that's how I mostly feel about Fe.
> 
> I could do all the stuff Fe types do in the way they do it and I will do if necessary, but why should I if I can just Fi and achieve the same result?


I'm aware that the use of Te has its practical benefits but I usually don't realize this until after the fact. This especially pops up in financial situations when I realize after that I could have saved alot of money buying the other product for example. Yeah lol, I definitely do lack the ability to predict positive outcomes from Te because I'm usually already preoccupied with trying to imply Ti to every facet of my life.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

sinigang said:


> It's supposed to be a strong block though not valued so it can still be a significant part of your life. I've read somewhere that it's responsible for your frequent subconscious actions. I think the consideration of id is a good part of the difference of socionics from MBTI, which is only valued functions based. How do you think would it manifest for you people?
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the demonstrative function(8th), since it is the less subdued of the id block. Whereas the ignored 7th would have almost always give way to the dominant 1st, the 8th would have a better chance at taking the spotlight from the creative(2nd) function or the mobilizing (6th). This is plausible because people usually don't grow up linearly, and the fact we have subtypes(or do we?) for each type means the chance to have overly developed id's is not uncommon.


Ignoring function in my perception is exactly like what its name implies -- ignoring. The information relayed on this channel either has no effect or causes mild annoyances. Most annoyance on this function is caused by someone's strong creative function e.g. Ni-dom + Ne-INxj. However, I cannot pinpoint and state precisely what it is that annoys me about it. Prolonged exposure to my ignoring function causes a sense of brain fog.

Demonstrative function is ... complicated. My response to it, whenever I run into demonstrative information, is mainly negative, ridiculing and derisive. I am much more aware of demonstrative function information than information falling onto ignoring function, and it prompts me to actively respond in a negative manner to stop this information flow ("how can anyone care about this? this is ridiculous!"). 

Since my demonstrative function is PoLR function of my dual, the purpose of this kind of response is likely protection of one's dual PoLR. It is one of the aspects that makes activity relations be inferior to duality -- activity partners don't protect each other's PoLR, they simply ignore it. I've experienced this recently, when hanging out with someone who is my activity partner and several others who happened to value what constitutes my PoLR function. She simply ignored it and carried on the conversation like nothing was out of the ordinary, while I couldn't help myself but feel frustrated and shut down.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

sinigang said:


> @_fourtines_
> 
> The functions are ordered differently in socionics
> 
> ...


This is helpful, thanks.  I'm still trying to get used to Model A. So, I'm an IEE. ENFp. 

So, for me, my leading function is Ne, creative function Fi. My role function is Se and my vulnerable function is Ti? My suggestive (inferior) function is Si and mobilizing (tertiary) function is Te. My ignoring function (poor said thing) is Ni, and my demonstrative function is Fe. 

So, essentially, I "ignore" Ni because it's the rival of Ne (makes sense). It's just sort of there and I hardly think it is worth paying attention to (because I think Ne is so much more awesome and valuable and useful). And I "get" and don't even mind Fe all that much, I just don't prioritize it (besides, I prefer my creative Fi instead ^_^). 

Or something to that effect? 

This may be the first time I've totally understood how my functions work together according to Socionics.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> Since my demonstrative function is PoLR function of my dual, the purpose of this kind of response is likely protection of one's dual PoLR. It is one of the aspects that makes activity relations be inferior to duality -- activity partners don't protect each other's PoLR, they simply ignore it. I've experienced this recently, when hanging out with someone who is my activity partner and several others who happened to value what constitutes my PoLR function. She simply ignored it and carried on the conversation like nothing was out of the ordinary, while I couldn't help myself but feel frustrated and shut down.


Totally agree here Activity is highly overrated based on this stupid Quadra values thing. Dominant feelers are pure poison relationship wise. The last letter p/j is crucial.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a tough one for me because I feel like I am annoyed more by my Super-Ego than I am my Id.

I have a couple people in my life, an ESI and LII that both have my Id in their Ego blocks.
With my Fi-dom friend I laugh about her judgments about people and what their motives are because I am more concerned with my positive analysis of what could be happening rather than what they are really like. 
I think this is how I protect the POLR of my SLE dual, by giving positive interpretations of people and maybe their potential? I dunno.
I do appreciate the ESI's strong opinion and get a laugh out of it pretty much every time she has a strong Fi opinion about someone. I am weirdly energized by this but I also am ignoring it. like I will continue to see a person despite her advice. whereas an LIE would take said Fi advice???

with the LII I feel relaxed and I get to talk about typing with him which I think might be more Ti based. The ESI rejects typing completely and doesn't think I should be wasting my time on it. LII has sort of accepted my obsession and gets as equally obsessed with me on it. I also enjoy entertaining Ne potentiality... or maybe this is Ti interpretation of relationships. not sure. I do have difficulty with the LII doing projects because I think I am looking for a Se element with design and implementation of my ideas.

its actually quite hard to separate the two ego functions in someone's Ego block and figure out which ones I am annoyed by and which ones I am energized by. its a strange combination of excitement and annoyance I guess or excitement and disregard.

lol. thats Benefit/request relations for ya I guess..


----------



## Lanced Jack (Mar 24, 2013)

u wot m8


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

GreenCoyote said:


> With my Fi-dom friend I laugh about her judgments about people and what their motives are because I am more concerned with my positive analysis of what could be happening rather than what they are really like.
> I think this is how I protect the POLR of my SLE dual, by giving positive interpretations of people and maybe their potential? I dunno.


Um? I don't really need to hear about positive interpretations and guesses about potential of people. Btw that stuff actually sounds Ne-ish to me...




> I do appreciate the ESI's strong opinion and get a laugh out of it pretty much every time she has a strong Fi opinion about someone. I am weirdly energized by this but I also am ignoring it. like I will continue to see a person despite her advice. whereas an LIE would take said Fi advice???


Energized by it how? I myself don't care much / don't put stock into that sort of opinion. I may let the person talk but not take it seriously what they think about someone else... In one ear, out the other. Suppose that goes to show how strongly devalued my Fi is.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

itsme45 said:


> Um? I don't really need to hear about positive interpretations and guesses about potential of people. Btw that stuff actually sounds Ne-ish to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. as soon as I typed out the word potential it sounded Ne-ish to me as well. ha. 
yeah.

I think my interpretation is more about showing her that a Fi opinion about someone (usually their motivation) is incorrect and I try to show her the "perspective" in the situation. maybe thats Ne. My friend really hates Ne types though and finds them annoying. her being ISFp and all. maybe I am EII but I am not concerned with peoples motivations I don't think...



I am energized by her because I like people who express strong opinions. it makes me giggle a bit. I also go into overdrive giddiness when my INTp ILI friend uses her force on me. I dunno. something really great about it.

I let people talk about politics a lot and don't pay attention. I don't pay attention or even "see" wether two individuals could get along or not. I just introduce people to other people when I'm bored with them. sorta like. "I'm done with this... you have it now."

I dunno. 

so you are an ESTP???

I do feel like my opinion is a guess sometimes. I struggle with that a lot though. don't have good intuition when it comes to knowing what is really going on with someone. who they are to me is who they are in my mind and what I can make them into.

I also mainly decide on people by who is the most entertaining.
do your friends think you are funny???


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

GreenCoyote said:


> lol. as soon as I typed out the word potential it sounded Ne-ish to me as well. ha.
> yeah.
> 
> I think my interpretation is more about showing her that a Fi opinion about someone (usually their motivation) is incorrect and I try to show her the "perspective" in the situation. maybe thats Ne. My friend really hates Ne types though and finds them annoying. her being ISFp and all. maybe I am EII but I am not concerned with peoples motivations I don't think...
> ...


If your friend is ISFp (SEI), she shouldn't "hate Ne types" as a whole. SEI is Ne-Suggestive; they very much value Ne and appreciate it in others.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

strong opinions and dislike of Ne is likely LSI or ESI


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

GreenCoyote said:


> lol. as soon as I typed out the word potential it sounded Ne-ish to me as well. ha.
> yeah.
> 
> I think my interpretation is more about showing her that a Fi opinion about someone (usually their motivation) is incorrect and I try to show her the "perspective" in the situation. maybe thats Ne. My friend really hates Ne types though and finds them annoying. her being ISFp and all. maybe I am EII but I am not concerned with peoples motivations I don't think...


You meant ISFj I think. Sure according to theory Ne-leading type people would be an issue for her but you two may share base function if you are EII and that's a lot of common base for you two. Ok well you have more chance than me to determine if this is Ne or not, you have more information about yourself and these situations.  Or it's your ID block coming up lol good as we are in the ID block thread..




> I also go into overdrive giddiness when my INTp ILI friend uses her force on me. I dunno. something really great about it.


Out of curiosity - How does she use "her force" on you?




> so you are an ESTP???


Best fit type yeah.




> I do feel like my opinion is a guess sometimes. I struggle with that a lot though. don't have good intuition when it comes to knowing what is really going on with someone. who they are to me is who they are in my mind and *what I can make them into*.


Elaborate on the bolded a bit?




> do your friends think you are funny???


Sometimes. =p


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Kanerou said:


> If your friend is ISFp (SEI), she shouldn't "hate Ne types" as a whole. SEI is Ne-Suggestive; they very much value Ne and appreciate it in others.


yeah I meant to say ISFj she is ESI. pretty sure.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

itsme45 said:


> You meant ISFj I think. Sure according to theory Ne-leading type people would be an issue for her but you two may share base function if you are EII and that's a lot of common base for you two. Ok well you have more chance than me to determine if this is Ne or not, you have more information about yourself and these situations.  Or it's your ID block coming up lol good as we are in the ID block thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the force thing... I think its her being a pseudo aggressor but I love it. makes me horny. ha ha. not really but I get giddy.

I like to give people so many compliments I sorta make them into themselves.

also I could be an EII...

I just think I am IEI because of the whole challenger trophy mentality.

My friend asked me if I would take care of him the other night and I thought it was the weirdest request ever. I sort of have the mentality I am gonna take care of myself and you should too.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

GreenCoyote said:


> the force thing... I think its her being a pseudo aggressor but I love it. makes me horny. ha ha. not really but I get giddy.
> 
> I like to give people so many compliments I sorta make them into themselves.
> 
> ...


Hey okay as I already said you know a lot more about yourself so you know best about your type  




> My friend asked me if I would take care of him the other night and I thought it was the weirdest request ever. I sort of have the mentality I am gonna take care of myself and you should too.


Er why are you bringing this up; do you think that is type related for you?


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

itsme45 said:


> Hey okay as I already said you know a lot more about yourself so you know best about your type
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I do.

have you ever read gulenko's erotic attitudes? It's an expansion on the Perceiving function as elements in sexual interaction.

I have noticed with some people there is an idea of taking care of the other person and I don't really want to be the one taking care of anyone. I don't have much caregiver in me even though I have a very sensitive Si at times.

but yeah. Gulenko's errotic attitudes is a great article if you have the time to read it.(it's actually not that long)

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/93396-what-do-you-think-these-erotic-styles.html


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

GreenCoyote said:


> yes I do.
> 
> have you ever read gulenko's erotic attitudes? It's an expansion on the Perceiving function as elements in sexual interaction.
> 
> ...


Yes I've heard about these things. I just wasn't sure about your post's meaning. What kind of care did your friend want, food or what?


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

itsme45 said:


> Yes I've heard about these things. I just wasn't sure about your post's meaning. What kind of care did your friend want, food or what?


He was drunk so I guess to take care of him while he was drunk or something. situation was bullshit though. I'll have fun with you if you are drunk and make sure you don't do stoopid shit but care? like a baby? no thanks. take care of yourself.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I think we often refer to the Id block when our Super-Id block fails us, hence the reason EXEs are so associated with manipulation. When you realize you're a dunce, well... make everyone fall in love with you! Jk.

That said, I really do think we shy away to our Super-Id block whenever reality becomes too much to deal with. This is why we see ILIs and IEIs become sometimes impossibly argumentative like a stimulated Ne-base, SLIs and SEIs going crazy like Se-base types, etc. etc. We're more or less comfortable with those functions, we just don't filter them as much or value the input that comes from them as consciously. But the demonstrative function essentially seems to be our Ultra Awesome Superhero function--we use it to save our duals and impress people all the time. The thing is, the way we use our super-id functions seems to fit in more with our fantasies than what's actually required of us. Or am I the only one who thinks that?


----------



## livren (Sep 22, 2015)

I cannot agree with all functional stack and descriptions of ESI, but the Id part sounds very familiar. I’m usually unaware of using Si because it works naturally, however if I have to use my Fe in social situations - it makes me feel irritated. While imitating a raw emotions, I’m feeling like an actor. When Fe is highly activated, my authenticity is missing somewhere. There are similarities between both Fi and Fe functions but the differences are also strongly sensed by me. A good example for these variations is empathy, which is interpreted and manifested in two different ways by Fi and Fe personalities. For Fi-dom, empathy means putting ourselves in someone else’s shoes so could to understand person’s emotional state of mind and motives on a deeper level of rational reasoning. When I have a feeling, that reached this connection, I just inform a person about my understanding and describe her emotional state, so she could be aware of this fact (FiTe). For Fe-dom, empathy manifests through more spontaneous verbal support and sharing emotions in extroverted raw form. Fi is usually focus on its own internal feelings and emotional state of a concrete individual. Fe stays connected with a wider circle of people and recognize emotional atmosphere of a group. Of course, Fe-person may use her emotions in similar way as Fi-person (and vice versa) but these differences, which occurs in the first place may led to the misunderstanding. My personal experiences with Fe-doms are rather negative (especially when they tried to change my personal values). I can use my Fe effectively in interpersonal contacts and people like this side of mine, because in this state I express my emotions extremely outwardly. However, while doing this I’m not really myself. I wouldn't say that my Fe is weak, it's just ignored.

Btw, I read in this thread about ESI’s aversion to Ne. I generally disagree with these statements. Personally, I prefer open-mindedness and have high flexibility in coping with a new ways of reasoning, so my position will be depend on a concrete idea and thoughts of Ne. I suppose that my point of view is correlated with well-developed Ni (I can relate the most to the ILI’s Ni descriptions, although it’s not my dominant function).


----------

